
YC S16 Batch - joepater
what can be expected tomorrow ?
======
adarsh_thampy
As usual, few companies will be invited for the face to face interview. Some
will be rejected without any explanation.

Business as usual.

~~~
joepater
So - in your experience is it like a blanket email? ie. everyone receives the
same email whether it's yes or no?

------
joepater
Just got a rejection email. Would it be too much to ask to have YC show us
their internal commentary ?

